# Rep Limiter



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

*Should there be a limit to amount of reps given in 24 hours*​
Yes 523.81%No 733.33%Not bothered942.86%


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I went on a bit of a repping spree yesterday and i can't rep anybody at the moment. I have seen a few posts flying about that i would ordinarilly rep but can't because of my spree.

Is there any chance the Rep limiter can be disabled?... or is there a reason for this that i am missing?

It's not a big deal but i dont see the harm in giving out a lot of reps if and when its needed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it means uve been repping the same people, try me see if it works


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Reps or it didn't happen!

Only time I hate being out of rep charge is when I want to neg my next victim!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

I had same thing trying to rep diggyv for his articles! Pain in the ass!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I can't rep anybody for 24 hours, i'm gutted!!!

Con you were one of the people i wanted to rep... Fatty i repped you yesterday and Mac.... Meh


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

willsy said:


> I had same thing trying to rep diggyv for his articles! Pain in the ass!


thanks dude


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Repping me resets your powers apparently :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I think its there to stop people repping each other and building rep score for no good reason. I can see why its there, although it gets in the way sometimes...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Repping me resets your powers apparently :whistling:


I tried it and it didnt work?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Now its let me rep him cheers for the reminder breda lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

willsy said:


> I tried it and it didnt work?!?


Yeah, that's cos it doesn't work on neg's!

:laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

willsy said:


> Now its let me rep him cheers for the reminder breda lol


don't thank me.... Rep me lol


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Breda said:


> don't thank me.... Rep me lol


Have one on me.

repped


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> don't thank me.... Rep me lol


I already did you slag lol im on a repping spree! Not if ginger ben asks tho


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

willsy said:


> I already did you slag lol im on a repping spree! Not if ginger ben asks tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha have a like


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


>


Ok and a Rep and a kiss to say sorry x


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Reps, Breda! Maybe it will help to restore your powers! Woman's praise is magical, you know...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Avena said:


> Reps, Breda! Maybe it will help to restore your powers! Woman's praise is magical, you know...


Nope didnt work... Maybe if you pm me you number and address that will have it sorted


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

didnt realise that u are such a rep whore breda


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> didnt realise that u are such a rep whore breda


Been repped by 5 people :whistling: but that wasn't the intention of this thread..... I wanna give out reps but can't.

I understand not bein able to rep the same person(s) too often but having daily amount of reps is hurting my feelins


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The Rep limiter is necessary otherwise you get groups of 3-4 people who will constantly rep each other simply to ensure that they have more reps than anyone else on the board.

That's also why the rep scoreboard no longer appears in the stats box at the top of the page. When it's publicly visible people want to be higher up the ranks. This has a detrimental effect on the threads because they end up filled with posts from people asking for reps.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lorian said:


> The Rep limiter is necessary otherwise you get groups of 3-4 people who will constantly rep each other simply to ensure that they have more reps than anyone else on the board.
> 
> That's also why the rep scoreboard no longer appears in the stats box at the top of the page. When it's publicly visible people want to be higher up the ranks. This has a detrimental effect on the threads because they end up filled with posts from people asking for reps.


Well that makes sense


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> The Rep limiter is necessary otherwise you get groups of 3-4 people who will constantly rep each other simply to ensure that they have more reps than anyone else on the board.
> 
> That's also why the rep scoreboard no longer appears in the stats box at the top of the page. When it's publicly visible people want to be higher up the ranks. This has a detrimental effect on the threads because they end up filled with posts from people asking for reps.


reps??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the explaination boss... You can lock the thread now as it's served its purpose :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Thanks for the explaination boss... You can lock the thread now as it's served its purpose :beer:


yeah 5 reps :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> reps??


Don't waste them on the boss... Save them for me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah 5 reps :rolleye:


By accident :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> By accident :whistling:


its alright, somehow i managed to squeeze 2 out of folk from the thread


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

racist^


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

honky^


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> its alright, somehow i managed to squeeze 2 out of folk from the thread


Haha... i got 6 

It wasn't a rep whoreing thread tho... i just wasnt able to give out some deserved reps to aus and conscript, so wanted to see if there was a reason for a limit to the amount of reps one could give in 24 hours. I understood not bein able to rep the same person too often but i got my answer and a few reps so my job here is done


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> What is it with black people and reps, only joking mate


don't get it mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I actually think breda is racist towards me lol


this would be true.... After all you always start the race jokes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

here u go breds, bitch slap him with that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 68018


Take that Mac biatch


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ouch mac, u got race carded - ooooooshhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought this was about training reps.

Wasn't even aware you could 'rep' people on here other than that like button?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> This is true
> 
> reps, respect, I dont know about you but theres a lot of your sort up here banging on about respect and that,
> 
> if we were in prison you'd be my bitch lol:whistling:


tut tut, more racism and cliches - im disappointed mac :nono:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I thought this was about training reps.
> 
> Wasn't even aware you could 'rep' people on here other than that like button?


LOL, no mate its just a daft thread by a daft member, u can give positive or negative 'reps' to a member and the more positive reps they have the more rep power they have , its useful if a new member comes on starts acting a tw4t and gets negged and his bars turn red, so everybody knows hes a bellend lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MacUK said:


> if we were in prison you'd be my bitch lol:whistling:


if we were mate in prison you'd be cowering in the corner p!ssin your pants and reading the bible lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont know if this has been mentioned but there was a period where a bit of a " click " formed and they just repped the fu*k out of each other daily to get there scores up, Lorian scrapped it, put everyone back on zero and started again..

It really was pathetic, pretty sure one regular member had a big fall out with another because they repped someone else etc...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i repped this man once, in prison, whilst he was picking up the soap.

GOOD TIMES NO?


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

Breda:2622746 said:


> I can't rep anybody for 24 hours, i'm gutted!!!
> 
> Con you were one of the people i wanted to rep... Fatty i repped you yesterday and Mac.... Meh


bit of a daft idea having a limit... good to see you back mate


----------

